# Upgrade suggestions for giant pr2 disc wheelset



## Dcmkx2000

Last year I bought my wife a giant defy with the PR2 disc wheelset. I read on a review that they weigh 2040 grams. While I didn't weigh them myself, they seem heavy, and they don't roll well compared to my Soul wheelset on my bike. When I spin my front wheel and hers at the same time (I know this isn't the most accurate measurement ) mine goes on forever and hers stops way sooner. 

Is there an adjustment of break in period for her wheels?

Anyone have a suggestion on sub $600 disc brake wheelset that's significantly lighter and rolls better ?


----------



## Rook24V

if you're sure the brakes aren't binding on her wheel, then it sounds like the bearings may be failing. I think you'll have a hard time finding a lighter, better wheelset that is disc compatible for sub $600, though. You might consider taking the wheel to your LBS and seeing if they can replace the hub alone to help it roll better.


----------



## TJay74

I would give the wheels a once over first, then go from there. Giant has some great wheel systems, I am rolling on a set of the P-SL1's (carbon) and will be picking up a set of the P-SL0 tomorrow.

The Giant SL-1 wheels are 1835g and are well within your budget. the cross wheels P-CXR1 are a bit over your budget and would need a conversion kit for the front, but come in at 1755g.


----------



## November Dave

Rook24V said:


> I think you'll have a hard time finding a lighter, better wheelset that is disc compatible for sub $600, though.


Not _that_ hard. I know some GREAT ones that are just over $600.


----------



## Rook24V

November Dave said:


> Not _that_ hard. I know some GREAT ones that are just over $600.


He said 'significantly lighter' so I'd take that to mean a ~1.5kg wheelset. Maybe I'm overestimating what he meant by significant. 

Either way, I'd love it if you wouldn't mind posting some of the ones you know about, the main reason I read this thread originally is because I want to keep my own eyes open for disc brake road bike wheels that are good but not too expensive.


----------



## November Dave

1.5kg disc wheel set is a tough ask at any price. Our Nimbus Ti CLD set is within a thin hair of 1600g, which is at least a full pound lighter than what he's got now. But it's more about it being an expertly hand built wheel built of great parts - Pacenti SL25 rim, Sapim Laser and D-Light spokes, White Industries hubs. There isn't any "some of the ones..." there's just that one.


----------



## RB Rob

Just recieved my order and installed my second set of November Nimbus Ti's on my 2015 Defy Advanced replacing the Giant PR2's that it came with. Noticeable difference and long term reliability. I've got over 2,000 miles on the first set and they are solid as a rock. This is the best wheelset out there for the money. Gray hubs look great with the gray trim on the bike also....Get a set while they are still avaliable.....Thanks Dave for a great product and great service!


----------



## Rogus

RB Rob said:


> Just recieved my order and installed my second set of November Nimbus Ti's...


Why a second set if the first set is "solid as a rock"? Just curious. Don't you have your PR2s as back up wheels?


----------



## RB Rob

Rogus said:


> Why a second set if the first set is "solid as a rock"? Just curious. Don't you have your PR2s as back up wheels?


First set resides on the "old bike" with caliper brakes....PR2s will become back up set with road tires on the gravel bike.


----------

